# Star Trek: Into Dorkness



## JoeB131

I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.



i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....


----------



## TemplarKormac

I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
Click to expand...


Well, I wonder how they would get George and Gracie from The Voyage Home? Two 30+ ton whales for the next version?


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
Click to expand...


Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)

Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.


----------



## mudwhistle

I still am weirded out by Spock getting jiggy with Lt. Uhura.


----------



## Mustang

JoeB131 said:


> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.



I'm a life-long Trek fan as well, and I didn't care much for the reboot back in 2009.  I just didn't think it was that good.


----------



## Harry Dresden

TemplarKormac said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wonder how they would get George and Gracie from The Voyage Home? Two 30+ ton whales for the next version?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CM8tTG9Yig]Star Trek IV The Voyage Home - Admiral there be whales here! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

JoeB131 said:


> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.



Thus far, they've kept the same basic premise and found actors that are suited for the characters.

Don't get the problem.

And I thought it a nice way of re-introducing the series.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
Click to expand...


by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......

" they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.*  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)"*

i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......


----------



## Sallow

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> * they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> *
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
Click to expand...


It's kind of odd as well.

It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> * they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> *
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of odd as well.
> 
> It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.
Click to expand...


right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......


----------



## Sallow

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> * they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> *
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of odd as well.
> 
> It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
Click to expand...


I think it added a new dimension to the politics of the show. Which were meant to mirror the politics of the day. Kinda the Cold War in outer space. Both sides supported various factions in smaller wars.

Really some very good writing.


----------



## Samson

mudwhistle said:


> I still am weirded out by Spock getting jiggy with Lt. Uhura.





Ok now I gotta see the film.


----------



## blackhawk

JoeB131 said:


> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.



I saw the last one enjoyed it I will go see see this one so far they have done nothing to mess things up.


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> " they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.*  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)"*
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
Click to expand...


I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".

Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I think J. J. Abrams did a great job with the _Star Trek_ reboot, and I'm excited about _Into Darkness_.

The fact that J. J. Abrams will soon be controlling the two greatest nerd franchises of all time is a little scary to me, though.


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> * they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> *
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of odd as well.
> 
> It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
Click to expand...


Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of odd as well.
> 
> It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it added a new dimension to the politics of the show. Which were meant to mirror the politics of the day. Kinda the Cold War in outer space. Both sides supported various factions in smaller wars.
> 
> Really some very good writing.
Click to expand...


Gene L. Coon.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> " they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.*  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)"*
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".
> 
> Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"
Click to expand...


i belong to a Star Trek Board that does nothing but Star trek....have been to 3 Conventions .....have read every novel from every series.......i think i know about the Organian Peace Treaty.....AND i have never seen or heard ANYONE say that that treaty was the worst mistake ever in the series....got a link?......


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of odd as well.
> 
> It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.
Click to expand...


some Trekkie you are.....you do realize the Romulans came before the Klingons right?....

"Balance of Terror".....1966.....introduces the Romulans.....

"Errand of Mercy".......1967.....introduces the Klingons.....


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> " they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.*  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)"*
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".
> 
> Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek Board that does nothing but Star trek....have been to 3 Conventions .....have read every novel from every series.......i think i know about the Organian Peace Treaty.....AND i have never seen or heard ANYONE say that that treaty was the worst mistake ever in the series....got a link?......
Click to expand...


The book "The Trouble with Tribbles" by David Gerrold.  Not the screen play the book he wrote about writing the screen play.

And yes, the episode was great, until the ending when a bunch of "Q" type beings show up and stopped the war.  You don't think it was a mistake?  Why do you think the Organians never showed up in any other episodes and why instead of an "Organian" they introduced "Q" in STTNG?


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some Trekkie you are.....you do realize the Romulans came before the Klingons right?....
> 
> "Balance of Terror".....1966.....introduces the Romulans.....
> 
> "Errand of Mercy".......1967.....introduces the Klingons.....
Click to expand...


Okay, look, I'm sorry I entered this thread.  I didn't mean to start a war.  People it's just a show!  Calm down already!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

This thread is full of nerd awesome.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.



You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?  

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> I still am weirded out by Spock getting jiggy with Lt. Uhura.



I'd be more weirded out if he got jiggy with the OLD version.  

The Fan Dance from Star Trek V.... 

Shudder....


----------



## mudwhistle

Mustang said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a life-long Trek fan as well, and I didn't care much for the reboot back in 2009.  I just didn't think it was that good.
Click to expand...


I don't care. Nobody will ever be as good at being Spock as Lenard Nemoy. 

I like the new James T. Kirk though. 


It would be nice if they made a movie without some big all-powerful ship out to destroy Starfleet.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".
> 
> Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek Board that does nothing but Star trek....have been to 3 Conventions .....have read every novel from every series.......i think i know about the Organian Peace Treaty.....AND i have never seen or heard ANYONE say that that treaty was the worst mistake ever in the series....got a link?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book "The Trouble with Tribbles" by David Gerrold.  Not the screen play the book he wrote about writing the screen play.
> 
> And yes, the episode was great, until the ending when a bunch of "Q" type beings show up and stopped the war.  You don't think it was a mistake?  Why do you think the Organians never showed up in any other episodes and why instead of an "Organian" they introduced "Q" in STTNG?
Click to expand...


in the novels they showed up a few times......and they developed the Q because they portrayed the Organians as a bunch of boring pacifist.....and they wanted something a little more arrogant.....and that was out of the mouth of Ronald D. Moore at a convention in LA....and the Q are based on Trelane where Roddenberry and DC Fontana got the idea for Q.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some Trekkie you are.....you do realize the Romulans came before the Klingons right?....
> 
> "Balance of Terror".....1966.....introduces the Romulans.....
> 
> "Errand of Mercy".......1967.....introduces the Klingons.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, look, I'm sorry I entered this thread.  I didn't mean to start a war.  People it's just a show!  Calm down already!
Click to expand...

hey you are the one who said this......*I didn't "hear" this, I know this. I'm an original "trekkie"*...........


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> I still am weirded out by Spock getting jiggy with Lt. Uhura.



Why exactly?


----------



## Zona

This is star trek people, not star wars.  Everything is fine.


----------



## JoeB131

Zona said:


> This is star trek people, not star wars.  Everything is fine.



I always considered Star Trek to be better and more important, really.  

Star Trek was always the smart science fiction.   

My problem with Abrams is that he kind of dumbed it down.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I want tribbles dammit!!! This next Star Trek better have some damn tribbles. Show me the frickin tribbles!!!


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> some Trekkie you are.....you do realize the Romulans came before the Klingons right?....
> 
> "Balance of Terror".....1966.....introduces the Romulans.....
> 
> "Errand of Mercy".......1967.....introduces the Klingons.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, look, I'm sorry I entered this thread.  I didn't mean to start a war.  People it's just a show!  Calm down already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you are the one who said this......*I didn't "hear" this, I know this. I'm an original "trekkie"*...........
Click to expand...


You're right, I did.  Perhaps I should have said "I was".  Truth is, I was.  I could watch 5 seconds of one of the original episodes and tell you the name of the episode and the plot.  Some of them, especially "The Trouble with Tribbles" I could recite from memory. Can't do it anymore.  Somewhere along the line, I got a life.


----------



## blackhawk




----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.



I will say this from my heart, the only reason you are indifferent is because you don't know the plot.If you knew the plot you would hate it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
Click to expand...


They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, they've kept the same basic premise and found actors that are suited for the characters.
> 
> Don't get the problem.
> 
> And I thought it a nice way of re-introducing the series.
Click to expand...


They kept the the same characters, and used the premise from Star Wars to justify making Kirk a captain before he graduated from the Academy.


----------



## Againsheila

Quantum Windbag said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could not understand why they have to have a different timeline then what was......all they had to do was go back to the beginning and start anew.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.
Click to expand...


I don't know, I loved it when they entered that shuttle and the one guy was wearing red.  We all knew he was gonna die, it was classic trek.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> " they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.*  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)"*
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".
> 
> Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with rebooting the series, I do have a problem with turning it into Star Wars. 

By the way, Trekkies never spell Trekkie with a small t. If you were really an original Trekkie you wouldn't either.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of odd as well.
> 
> It didn't completely squash the feud either. Just left it smoldering. There are multiple episodes with the Federation and Klingon Empire at odds with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.
Click to expand...


The Romulans were not introduced into TOS to replace the Klingons as a source of military conflict. Roddenbery was not trying to make a series about war, he wanted to portray the future of humanity as one not defined by war.

Then there is the fact that the Romulans were introduced before the Klingons.

Tell me something, if Roddenberry wanted TOS to be about war why didn't he give the Romulans warp technology? Why did he impose a cease fire on the Klingon conflict?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, look, I'm sorry I entered this thread.  I didn't mean to start a war.  People it's just a show!  Calm down already!
> 
> 
> 
> hey you are the one who said this......*I didn't "hear" this, I know this. I'm an original "trekkie"*...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I did.  Perhaps I should have said "I was".  Truth is, I was.  I could watch 5 seconds of one of the original episodes and tell you the name of the episode and the plot.  Some of them, especially "The Trouble with Tribbles" I could recite from memory. Can't do it anymore.  Somewhere along the line, I got a life.
Click to expand...


i got a life too....but i also have a memory....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".
> 
> Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek Board that does nothing but Star trek....have been to 3 Conventions .....have read every novel from every series.......i think i know about the Organian Peace Treaty.....AND i have never seen or heard ANYONE say that that treaty was the worst mistake ever in the series....got a link?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book "The Trouble with Tribbles" by David Gerrold.  Not the screen play the book he wrote about writing the screen play.
> 
> And yes, the episode was great, until the ending when a bunch of "Q" type beings show up and stopped the war.  You don't think it was a mistake?  Why do you think the Organians never showed up in any other episodes and why instead of an "Organian" they introduced "Q" in STTNG?
Click to expand...


I read the book the first year it was published. I also read "The World of Star Trek" where he suggested changes that he would make if he was running the show, one of which was putting a Klingon on the Enterprise.

Needless to say, I don't recall a comment that the Organian Peace Treaty was the biggest mistake of the entire series.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JohnL.Burke said:


> I want tribbles dammit!!! This next Star Trek better have some damn tribbles. Show me the frickin tribbles!!!



It does.


----------



## Againsheila

Quantum Windbag said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> by going back to day one they could have had all kinds of adventures in this time line well before the Organian peace treaty.....and where did you here this?......
> 
> " they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.*  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)"*
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek  Site with thousands of members world wide and i have never seen anyone say this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't "hear" this, I know this.  I'm an original "trekkie".  Do you know about the Organian Peace treaty?  If you don't, you can't possible be an original "trekkie".
> 
> Oh, and consider the mess Kirk made of time throughout the original series, starting his life on an alternate timeline just seemed, well, so "Kirk!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with rebooting the series, I do have a problem with turning it into Star Wars.
> 
> By the way, Trekkies never spell Trekkie with a small t. If you were really an original Trekkie you wouldn't either.
Click to expand...


I was, and I do, get over it.  For awhile there was a movement to call us "trekkers"  someone thought it sounded more mature.  I stuck with the "trekkies".  Even saw Roddenbury speak once.  Someone asked him where he got the idea for warp drive and he said, "I stole it from Heinlein."  Heinlein was one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, look, I'm sorry I entered this thread.  I didn't mean to start a war.  People it's just a show!  Calm down already!
> 
> 
> 
> hey you are the one who said this......*I didn't "hear" this, I know this. I'm an original "trekkie"*...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I did.  Perhaps I should have said "I was".  Truth is, I was.  I could watch 5 seconds of one of the original episodes and tell you the name of the episode and the plot.  Some of them, especially "The Trouble with Tribbles" I could recite from memory. Can't do it anymore.  Somewhere along the line, I got a life.
Click to expand...


I could tell you the name of the episode form a still of the show unless it was a bridge scene. I could even do it from some of those. I actually won a trivia contest at a convention because of that trick.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I loved it when they entered that shuttle and the one guy was wearing red.  We all knew he was gonna die, it was classic trek.
Click to expand...


You aren't the only one that noticed that.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Redshirts-A-Novel-Three-Codas/dp/0765334798]Redshirts: A Novel with Three Codas: John Scalzi: 9780765334794: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Quantum Windbag said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i belong to a Star Trek Board that does nothing but Star trek....have been to 3 Conventions .....have read every novel from every series.......i think i know about the Organian Peace Treaty.....AND i have never seen or heard ANYONE say that that treaty was the worst mistake ever in the series....got a link?......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book "The Trouble with Tribbles" by David Gerrold.  Not the screen play the book he wrote about writing the screen play.
> 
> And yes, the episode was great, until the ending when a bunch of "Q" type beings show up and stopped the war.  You don't think it was a mistake?  Why do you think the Organians never showed up in any other episodes and why instead of an "Organian" they introduced "Q" in STTNG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the book the first year it was published. I also read "The World of Star Trek" where he suggested changes that he would make if he was running the show, one of which was putting a Klingon on the Enterprise.
> 
> Needless to say, I don't recall a comment that the Organian Peace Treaty was the biggest mistake of the entire series.
Click to expand...


He said that the Klingons were the greatest enemy Star Fleet had, they were so mean, they didn't have latrines on their ships, they had to hold it until they got to the next port.    He also mentioned that the Organian peace treaty made it much more difficult to use the Klingons as the bad guys.  Maybe not the "biggest" mistake but surely a mistake.

It was good book.  I read it while my sister was in labor with her first child.  She's in her 30's now and with kids of her own (the child that is).  God, I'm old.


----------



## Againsheila

Quantum Windbag said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I loved it when they entered that shuttle and the one guy was wearing red.  We all knew he was gonna die, it was classic trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't the only one that noticed that.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Redshirts-A-Novel-Three-Codas/dp/0765334798]Redshirts: A Novel with Three Codas: John Scalzi: 9780765334794: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


No, I'm not.  It's been a joke of the science fiction shows for many years.  I watched Stargate SG1 once where some scientist said, "We might as well be wearing red shirts!"


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> The book "The Trouble with Tribbles" by David Gerrold.  Not the screen play the book he wrote about writing the screen play.
> 
> And yes, the episode was great, until the ending when a bunch of "Q" type beings show up and stopped the war.  You don't think it was a mistake?  Why do you think the Organians never showed up in any other episodes and why instead of an "Organian" they introduced "Q" in STTNG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the book the first year it was published. I also read "The World of Star Trek" where he suggested changes that he would make if he was running the show, one of which was putting a Klingon on the Enterprise.
> 
> Needless to say, I don't recall a comment that the Organian Peace Treaty was the biggest mistake of the entire series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said that the Klingons were the greatest enemy Star Fleet had, they were so mean, they didn't have latrines on their ships, they had to hold it until they got to the next port.    He also mentioned that the Organian peace treaty made it much more difficult to use the Klingons as the bad guys.  Maybe not the "biggest" mistake but surely a mistake.
> 
> It was good book.  I read it while my sister was in labor with her first child.  She's in her 30's now and with kids of her own (the child that is).  God, I'm old.
Click to expand...


Yet he managed to turn an individual Klingon into into of the best villains Star Trek has ever seen, a bureaucrat.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
Click to expand...


All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.

Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?

Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.
> 
> Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?
> 
> Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.
Click to expand...


Getting a subscription to Netflix is a lot cheaper, all the _Star Treks_ are there.

I think that Voyager was OK. It had a few good moments. 

But I'm actually a big fan of Deep Space Nine, which many Trekkies consider blasphemous. So whatever, take my opinion as you will. I'm a casual Star Trek fan - I wouldn't consider myself a "Trekkie".

(I capitalized the T in Trekkie anyway though.)


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.
> 
> Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?
> 
> Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting a subscription to Netflix is a lot cheaper, all the _Star Treks_ are there.
> 
> I think that Voyager was OK. It had a few good moments.
> 
> But I'm actually a big fan of Deep Space Nine, which many Trekkies consider blasphemous. So whatever, take my opinion as you will. I'm a casual Star Trek fan - I wouldn't consider myself a "Trekkie".
> 
> (I capitalized the T in Trekkie anyway though.)
Click to expand...


I actually liked DS9. They nailed Sisko with Avery Brooks.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

TemplarKormac said:


> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.



 I would buy all the seasons of Voyager just because of seven of nine.


----------



## Politico

We are living in the world of I don't have a clue what quality or original ideas are. You have to take it for what it is or not.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JohnL.Burke said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy all the seasons of Voyager just because of seven of nine.
Click to expand...


She was one of the deciding factors.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this from my heart, the only reason you are indifferent is because you don't know the plot.If you knew the plot you would hate it.
Click to expand...


You might have a point.   I have not been reading any spoilers so if I do go see it, I will probably be going in cold with no idea what it's about.  

i'm guessing you have... and frankly, what you are saying doesn't sound good.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.
> 
> Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?
> 
> Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.
Click to expand...


What do I have against Voyager?  

It was dumbed down TNG.   

Every other episode was a tiresome "Malfunctioing Holodeck" or "Temporal Anomoly Reset Button" episode with no real consequences.  

No Consequences- no drama.   

Their attempt at Drama was that you had half the crew were Maquis, which didn't make a lick of sense in the Star Trek Universe to start with.  Except that drama all got forgotten by the middle of season 2.  All these social misfits amazingly became good loyal members of Star Fleet.  

(Incidently, DS9 did a vastly better job of handling the Maquis, which were just written as a setup for Voyager.  But they did more intersting stuff with them.)  

Oh, and then you had Seven of Boobs, probably the most idiotic character ever introduced into Star Trek.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnL.Burke said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy all the seasons of Voyager just because of seven of nine.
Click to expand...


I thought she was an awful cop-out.  First, we saw far too much of her.  When she was introduced, it quickly became the "Seven of Nine" show. (Incidently, many of the other actors also complained about this.)  

The fact the woman couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag didn't help much, either. 

What I wish they had done was instead of making Voyager, they made TNG more like Law and Order-  you introduce new characters and write old ones out to keep it fresh, which WOULD actually be more like a real military ship.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy all the seasons of Voyager just because of seven of nine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought she was an awful cop-out.  First, we saw far too much of her.  When she was introduced, it quickly became the "Seven of Nine" show. (Incidently, many of the other actors also complained about this.)
> 
> The fact the woman couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag didn't help much, either.
> 
> What I wish they had done was instead of making Voyager, they made TNG more like Law and Order-  you introduce new characters and write old ones out to keep it fresh, which WOULD actually be more like a real military ship.
Click to expand...


the only person that should have complained on that show was Harry.....an Ensign for 7 years.....dam.....


----------



## earlycuyler

JoeB131 said:


> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.



Im easy. As long as shits getting blown up, and ass's whipped, Alien or otherwise im good. I sat through 2012 just for the special effects.


----------



## Sallow

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> right.....and since Roddenberry was involved with that episode .....who thought it was the greatest mistake ever?.....im sure he didnt.....just sayin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some Trekkie you are.....you do realize the Romulans came before the Klingons right?....
> 
> "Balance of Terror".....1966.....introduces the Romulans.....
> 
> "Errand of Mercy".......1967.....introduces the Klingons.....
Click to expand...


Balance of Terror was one of my faves.


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy all the seasons of Voyager just because of seven of nine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an awful cop-out.  First, we saw far too much of her.  When she was introduced, it quickly became the "Seven of Nine" show. (Incidently, many of the other actors also complained about this.)
> 
> The fact the woman couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag didn't help much, either.
> 
> What I wish they had done was instead of making Voyager, they made TNG more like Law and Order-  you introduce new characters and write old ones out to keep it fresh, which WOULD actually be more like a real military ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only person that should have complained on that show was Harry.....an Ensign for 7 years.....dam.....
Click to expand...


They were going to kill his character off at the begining of Season 4, but then he whined he was the only Asian regular character since Sulu, and they got rid of Jennifer Lien's character instead.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.
> 
> Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?
> 
> Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting a subscription to Netflix is a lot cheaper, all the _Star Treks_ are there.
> 
> I think that Voyager was OK. It had a few good moments.
> 
> But I'm actually a big fan of Deep Space Nine, which many Trekkies consider blasphemous. So whatever, take my opinion as you will. I'm a casual Star Trek fan - I wouldn't consider myself a "Trekkie".
> 
> (I capitalized the T in Trekkie anyway though.)
Click to expand...


DS9 was the best series after TOS.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JohnL.Burke said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Star Trek Movies, and I have all seven seasons of Voyager. Although I have seen all of the other series twice over, I'm happy that this franchise is getting reintroduced to a newer generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy all the seasons of Voyager just because of seven of nine.
Click to expand...


Save your money, she wasn't introduced until the cliffhanger episode that ended season 3.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say this as a life-long Star Trek fan, but I am completely indifferent to this new Trek Movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this from my heart, the only reason you are indifferent is because you don't know the plot.If you knew the plot you would hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have a point.   I have not been reading any spoilers so if I do go see it, I will probably be going in cold with no idea what it's about.
> 
> i'm guessing you have... and frankly, what you are saying doesn't sound good.
Click to expand...


If the rumors I have been hearing are right it is going to outrage the hardcore fans. If you have watched the trailers you can see who yells the name of the villain.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually thought Voyager was worth buying the DVD's?
> 
> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.
> 
> Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?
> 
> Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have against Voyager?
> 
> It was dumbed down TNG.
> 
> Every other episode was a tiresome "Malfunctioing Holodeck" or "Temporal Anomoly Reset Button" episode with no real consequences.
> 
> No Consequences- no drama.
> 
> Their attempt at Drama was that you had half the crew were Maquis, which didn't make a lick of sense in the Star Trek Universe to start with.  Except that drama all got forgotten by the middle of season 2.  All these social misfits amazingly became good loyal members of Star Fleet.
> 
> (Incidently, DS9 did a vastly better job of handling the Maquis, which were just written as a setup for Voyager.  But they did more intersting stuff with them.)
> 
> Oh, and then you had Seven of Boobs, probably the most idiotic character ever introduced into Star Trek.
Click to expand...


They wiped out a whole season with that reset button. There were a few good episodes, but the temporal plots were way overdone.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who hated the Klingons.  Ending the enmity with the Klingons is why they had to bring in the Romulans.  And yea, the Organian Peace treaty was kind of ignored in the movies.  Again, by redoing the time line, they can ignore it, have more fights with the Klingons, and it fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some Trekkie you are.....you do realize the Romulans came before the Klingons right?....
> 
> "Balance of Terror".....1966.....introduces the Romulans.....
> 
> "Errand of Mercy".......1967.....introduces the Klingons.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balance of Terror was one of my faves.
Click to expand...


yea that was one of mine too.....i also thought the "The Corbomite Maneuver" was a good one....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was an awful cop-out.  First, we saw far too much of her.  When she was introduced, it quickly became the "Seven of Nine" show. (Incidently, many of the other actors also complained about this.)
> 
> The fact the woman couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag didn't help much, either.
> 
> What I wish they had done was instead of making Voyager, they made TNG more like Law and Order-  you introduce new characters and write old ones out to keep it fresh, which WOULD actually be more like a real military ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only person that should have complained on that show was Harry.....an Ensign for 7 years.....dam.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were going to kill his character off at the begining of Season 4, but then he whined he was the only Asian regular character since Sulu, and they got rid of Jennifer Lien's character instead.
Click to expand...


Joe Memory Alpha says People Magazine saved Wangs job....by naming him one of the 50 most beautiful people in the world.....all of a sudden he was in,Lien was out....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the sum total of 120 bucks, retail was 250.. it was a steal.
> 
> Well first of all it was nominated for a few prime time Emmys. Whatchu got against Voyager anyhow?
> 
> Saw Enterprise twice over TOS 4 times over, TNG 6 times over, DS9 3 times over, and Voyager going on seven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a subscription to Netflix is a lot cheaper, all the _Star Treks_ are there.
> 
> I think that Voyager was OK. It had a few good moments.
> 
> But I'm actually a big fan of Deep Space Nine, which many Trekkies consider blasphemous. So whatever, take my opinion as you will. I'm a casual Star Trek fan - I wouldn't consider myself a "Trekkie".
> 
> (I capitalized the T in Trekkie anyway though.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DS9 was the best series after TOS.
Click to expand...


they had a good storyline......i thought it picked up a lot after Worf joined the crew.....


----------



## Desperado

I give them credit for figuring out a way  to reset the series.
The first of the new movies was pretty good and I have no problems with the way they handled it.


----------



## Zona

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different timeline gives them a whole new universe.  Before "Enterprise"  all the StarTrek shows followed the same timeline.  By altering the timeline, they can have new adventures with a younger crew and they can completely ignore the Organian Peace treaty, which basically killed the enmity between Star Fleet and the Klingons.  (that was considered to be THE greatest mistake in the original Star Trek)
> 
> Also, without the change in Timeline, Checkov wouldn't have been on the Enterprise so soon.  They only put him in the second season because the Russians complained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I loved it when they entered that shuttle and the one guy was wearing red.  We all knew he was gonna die, it was classic trek.
Click to expand...

What I used to hate was how whenever they were all knocked out or about to be knocked out, Kirk was either the first to get up or the last to be knocked out. (Usually some kind of gas thing..)

How could this be considering Spock was physically superious to kirk in every way.


----------



## Againsheila

Zona said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I loved it when they entered that shuttle and the one guy was wearing red.  We all knew he was gonna die, it was classic trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I used to hate was how whenever they were all knocked out or about to be knocked out, Kirk was either the first to get up or the last to be knocked out. (Usually some kind of gas thing..)
> 
> How could this be considering Spock was physically superious to kirk in every way.
Click to expand...


It was in the script.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zona said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have done that without destroying Vulcan and turning Kirk into Luke Skywalker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I loved it when they entered that shuttle and the one guy was wearing red.  We all knew he was gonna die, it was classic trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I used to hate was how whenever they were all knocked out or about to be knocked out, Kirk was either the first to get up or the last to be knocked out. (Usually some kind of gas thing..)
> 
> How could this be considering Spock was physically superious to kirk in every way.
Click to expand...


i hear ya Zona.....but maybe Spock got a double dose.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just not a fan of JJ Abrams work

His movies are all booms with very little inbetween


----------



## Swagger

Absolutely loved it. Just like I did with Abrams' first crack in 2009. 

In spite of Pegg's Montgomery Scott being written as far too excitable compared to the rest of the main cast, the main characters really work well together. I think Pine's casting as Capt. Kirk was a stroke of genius. He's better than both Shatner and Stewart. Zachary Quinto's Spock is spot on, too.

My only real criticism is of a seemingly on-going theme. We all get the Capt. Kirk is meant to be popular among the ladies, and that he enjoys his fair share of casual sex. But the extraterrestrial attributes are becoming a bit silly. His first conquest was green. And in the latest installment his bed partners had tails. What's next? Mr. Spock, perhaps?


----------



## Bill Angel

Swagger said:


> Absolutely loved it. Just like I did with Abrams' first crack in 2009.
> 
> In spite of Pegg's Montgomery Scott being written as far too excitable compared to the rest of the main cast, the main characters really work well together. I think Pine's casting as Capt. Kirk was a stroke of genius. He's better than both Shatner and Stewart. Zachary Quinto's Spock is spot on, too.
> 
> My only real criticism is of a seemingly on-going theme. We all get the Capt. Kirk is meant to be popular among the ladies, and that he enjoys his fair share of casual sex. But the extraterrestrial attributes are becoming a bit silly. His first conquest was green. And in the latest installment his bed partners had tails. What's next? Mr. Spock, perhaps?



I've got just the girl for a young Captain Kirk.
Remember when Kirk disguised himself as a Nazi?





I spotted a woman,a costumed role-player, at a convention that would be just right for him:



"There is just something about a woman in uniform"


----------

